# Help! Boston ate 1/2 a cooked chicken carcass



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Boston just ate 1/2 a cooked chicken carcass, including lots of small bones. What should I do?

To make matters worse, he's been on a very restricted diet for the last two days as he's had an upset tummy, with diarrhoea and vomiting. We've been to the vet and he's been making a good recovery today but now this is just icing on the cake!

Arghh!! I couldn't believe it...the cheeky monkey stole the carcass off the kitchen bench whilst we were eating and demolished most of it in the kitchen. He then made the mistake of bringing it into the dining room, where we were sitting. He's currently on a time out in his norty room.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Lozza ... what a little tinker ... this may not help his already upset tummy ... I am not really sure if you can do anything as its gone now .. cooked chicken bones I have always thought was a big no no due to splittering and dogs choking on the small bones or bones getting stuck in the throat etc ... so if it was me I would keep an close eye on him .. and do call the vet for some reassurance if you are at all worried. 

I hope someone on here has some more info for you ... 

Did he chew it up or glup it down? 

I think Boston may be joining the ILMC Tinker Gang which includes Betty, Buddy and Nacho.. always tinkers (in the nicest possible way of course) with a story to tell or a panic for their lovely owners ..


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks JoJo. He's definitely a card holding member of the rat bag club now! It's the naughtiest thing he has ever done! I didn't see him eat any of it...I only got to see the half consumed carcass which I promptly grabbed. I think he did it because he has been so hungry over the last day (he was on no food on Sat and just rice today). We will now be on super alert for any signs of problems but hopefully, as he didn't choke when eating it, the main danger has passed.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't offer advice regarding the chicken apart from keep any eye out and maybe phone the vets for advice in the morning. 
Just wanted to say Billy ate a whole easter egg 2 weeks ago and so I know what your going through, worried sick in case he was ill but rather helpless to do much.
Hopefully someone will be along soon with advice but to reassure you Billy was totally fine.
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Lozza said:


> Thanks JoJo. He's definitely a card holding member of the rat bag club now! It's the naughtiest thing he has ever done! I didn't see him eat any of it...I only got to see the half consumed carcass which I promptly grabbed. I think he did it because he has been so hungry over the last day (he was on no food on Sat and just rice today). We will now be on super alert for any signs of problems but hopefully, as he didn't choke when eating it, the main danger has passed.


Oh and Billy is also a fully paid up member of the 'little monkey' club (only 3 weeks ago he gatecrashed someones picnic for a sausage roll!!).
H x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh yes Billy Boy is in the Tinker gang too ... after the easter egg adventure ...


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Why is it that all the 'monkeys' are so cute? Lol x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

... coz they are cockapoo monkeys


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope Boston is still OK after his ordeal - and I agree with the above - not only keep an eye on him (especially as what went in would need to come out too !) but take him to the vet if you notice any discomfort. 
As for the Little Tinker 'Poo squad - it's membership appears to grow daily !........X

Stephen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear hope he's ok ,as others have said id keep a close eye on him and check what comes out the other end.

Trust me i learn the hard way too,Buddy ran off with my roast beef !! I always make sure nothing is left on the worktop now as he stands up right and shuffles along seeing what he can reach !! All cockapoo's can be cheaky monkeys!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes the other end ... umm passing bones ... hope Boston is ok today and everything is coming out the other end .. oh I have such a way with words.. sorry Lozza ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Lozza ... what a little tinker ... this may not help his already upset tummy ... I am not really sure if you can do anything as its gone now .. cooked chicken bones I have always thought was a big no no due to splittering and dogs choking on the small bones or bones getting stuck in the throat etc ... so if it was me I would keep an close eye on him .. and do call the vet for some reassurance if you are at all worried.
> 
> I hope someone on here has some more info for you ...
> 
> ...





Hfd said:


> I can't offer advice regarding the chicken apart from keep any eye out and maybe phone the vets for advice in the morning.
> Just wanted to say Billy ate a whole easter egg 2 weeks ago and so I know what your going through, worried sick in case he was ill but rather helpless to do much.
> Hopefully someone will be along soon with advice but to reassure you Billy was totally fine.
> H x


Other than Nacho there is a bit of a B theme going on with Betty, Boston, Buddy,Billy. I think Nacho may need to change his name to that of another Mexican snack.........Burrito!!!!!

I hope Boston is OK today!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: Your right,knew i should of called him Steve!!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

How is Boston now?
Billy is back in the 'dog house' after burying one of my work shoes!! 
H x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a warning re chocolate - it can be very dangerous - Izzy recently ate about half a bar of good quality dark chocolate, and I took her to the emergency vets to induce vomiting. This link explains the danger
http://www.vetrica.com/care/dog/chocolate.shtml


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Boston's been struggling to be honest, but I don't think its chicken carcass related (or maybe it is). He's had very soft stools for the last 4 days (with bouts of diarrhoea) and this morning we woke up to find that he'd wee'd and poo'd all over his room. This is very unusual for him (he hasn't wee'd inside for over 2 months and the last time he poo'd inside was the second day we got him).

The poor pumpkin is not right in the tummy...I'm thinking we tried to get him back on to his normal food to quickly, so back onto plain rice today.

If anyone has any suggestions on how to firm up his poos, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd suggest putting him on cooked chicken and Natural Pro-biotic yoghurt (and a spoon of Manuka honey if you fancied) - I'd also ensure he always has access to water (diarrhoea is very dehydrating and that could lead to other issues). 

I'd certainly consult a vet if this persists and I'd also suggest you look-up and try Julia's post on treating Giardia (and other bacteria / parasite issues) in Cockapoo Club Chat.

Below is a reference link:

http://EzineArticles.com/?expert=Jean_Hofve,_DVM

We bought a puppy in recently with runny bum and mucus/blood in it's loose motions - Julia used this method on him and he was firm within 5 days but she carried on and did the full treatment anyway.

It's a safe homeopathic remedy - natural plant enzymes - and is safe for puppies, kittens etc etc.

Stephen X


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Stephen - thank you for posting. The link is great and I think we will definitely try this.

We went to the vets on Sat morning, as Boston has been throwing up and with diarrhoea, so they asked us to come in. They gave him a shot (I think it was anti-naseau) and then we gave him two shots a day of Pro Kolin (http://www.vetscriptions.co.uk/PK30.html) which lasted us until Sunday. His stool firmed up slightly, but today we are back to runny poo again (but no vomiting).

So a couple of questions...

1. What did you use for the digestive enzyme? A quick search of the internet and I found two options so far (links below) but I would rather use something that someone can recommend
http://www.vitaminsuk.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1311_2227&products_id=12494
http://www.onlynaturalpet.eu/product_info.php?products_id=2243

2. How much enzyme did you give? The article wasn't very explicit...just said a tablet?

3. You suggested moving him onto chicken, yoghurt and honey. Would you add rice to this? How much chicken and yoghurt would you serve per meal? Boston is currently 14kg and I am worried about under/over feeding him (he is on 2 meals a day).

Sorry to bombard you with so many questions but I am at my wits end about this runny poo situation and poor little Boston is suffering (to be honest we've had ongoing firm/soft/runny issues with his poo ever since we bought him home...I am hoping something like this might nip it in the bud properly).


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Lozza said:


> Stephen - thank you for posting. The link is great and I think we will definitely try this.
> We went to the vets on Sat morning, as Boston has been throwing up and with diarrhoea, so they asked us to come in. They gave him a shot (I think it was anti-naseau) and then we gave him two shots a day of Pro Kolin (http://www.vetscriptions.co.uk/PK30.html) which lasted us until Sunday. His stool firmed up slightly, but today we are back to runny poo again (but no vomiting).
> So a couple of questions...
> 1. What did you use for the digestive enzyme? A quick search of the internet and I found two options so far (links below) but I would rather use something that someone can recommend
> ...


The enzyme we used was "Holland & Barrett MultiEnzyme Formula" Super Strength Food Supplement.

Julia ground down one tablet and then mixed it into a paste with some water - this was then syringed into the side of the puppy's mouth (*** on an empty stomach) so that the paste was drank (as opposed to spat out !). The puppy was then left to carry on as normal and fed between 1/2 hour and an hour later.
We repeated this same process 3 times a day.
This was done daily for 8 days - there should then be a break from it for a week and then repeated again for a further 7 days - **** complete the course - not stop if things correct themselves sooner.

This should be sufficient - however I would still seek a vet's advise if you are worried in any way.

I'd like to point-out that our puppy here did not act in anyway different to normal - he did not look nor act poorly - so if Boston is a bit under the weather too - then I'd certainly go to the vet without hesitation.


We have always found the cooked chicken route to work as well for slightly lesser tummy problems. The natural Yoghurt just makes a nice gentle mixture to eat. I'd make the same amount (volume) that you would normally feed and let him have as much as he wants in a 1/2 hour time slot - taking whatever is left away until the next mealtime.

We swear by Manuka honey here and I'm still in negotiation with an importer for samples. The Manuka honey could be put in a kong or toy and given as a treat to play with.

Wishing Boston a speedy recovery and sending big hugs XXXX

Stephen X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great post and will keep it in mind Mable drank dirty water a couple of weeks ago and ended up vomitting and then diarrhoea and mucus. Did the starving route then introduced small amounts of rice, chicken probiotic yougurt, she appeared fine in herself was drinking and behaving normally and was starving. When the symptoms did nt stop took her to the vets who gave her an antibiotic inj, an anti emmetic inj, some tablets to bulk her up and a probiotic paste. Which cost £100... would certainly consider your regime infuture x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Boston is not so good. I hope the advice given helps him to have a speedy recovery. :hug: xx


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello,

Kody like Boston, grabbed a chicken bone up and swallowed it before we could grab it out of his mouth. I was soooo concerne! We took him to the vet and after being told how cooked bones could splinter and puncture the stomach and/or cause a blockage in the intestines we opted for xrays. The vet was alarmed at the size of the bone because he swallowed it whole and advised he would not be able to pass it. 

Long story short, we left him over night for surgery in the morning. Thank goodness he threw up and the majority of the bone came out. He was sent home and placed on a chicken and rice diet for a few days. 

When in doubt, be safe and phone your vet! 

I hope all is well!!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Stephen - thank you for the additional info about the enzyme treatment. Boston is his normal boisterous self, so I decided to try him on the enzyme treatment before his evening meal yesterday (plus I've gone for the chicken, yoghurt and manuka honey for his meals). So far he's stopped poo'ing every time he goes outside, so this is progress. We've had one stool this morning, which was still pudding soft but he wasn't straining as much. So slight improvements but improvements none the less. If I don't see major improvement with 3-4 days, it will be back off to the vets.

I think the whole chicken carcass incident has passed without a drama, but I am still keeping a very close eye on him for any changes.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh and I should also mention...I think it was drinking some dirty water which caused the problem. We were in Greenwich Park off-lead and I busted him drinking from a puddle.

He is also super hungry, finishing off his meals in typical speed, so his appetite has not been affected.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

OK so I am fuming now...

I just noticed that Boston had a thin spagetti like strands in his poo. I've been inspecting his poo closely so this is the first time I've seen them but HELLO WORMS. So I call the vet and they are like 'He should been dewormed every 3 months and the last time he was done was in December'. I went into the vet in January and asked them specifically what needed to be done for fleas and worms and they just gave me Advocate and told me it does 'everything'. I checked twice, coz I wasn't sure about it but the receptionist was adamant.

So Boston is off to the vet AGAIN tomorrow and to think this could have all been avoided. I will be having choice words with the vet. Not happy!


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh and I meant to add...this should have also been picked up by the vet on Saturday when we first presented with symptoms. My poor pumpkin has been miserable since then and it could have all been fixed a week ago. Even more unhappy!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear it was worms, when i wormed Bailey for the first time after bringing him home he had worms, (well a worm) which he coughed up/vomited the same day as wormed him
He didn't show any signs of having worms, no runny poos etc
Glad you found the problem and solved it yourself
Sorry your vet didn't pick up on this

Leanne x


----------

